# Preston & Fylde Open Dog Show!



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Preston & District Canine Society is having a Open Dog Show on 11/09/2011. If your interested in a schedule then please PM your email address or post below and i will email you a schedule.

Fylde Kennel Association is havin a Open Dog Show on 16/10/2011. You can get a schedule by clicking the link below!

http://fylde-kennel-association.webs.com/Fyldeshow.pdf


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

This thread has jsut been approved and has dropped down, so i'm bumping it up!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I have pm'd you 
Linda


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> I have pm'd you
> Linda


Replied and emailed!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

That will be a busy week; Westmorland on Wednesday, Preston on Sunday 
We shall be putting on our special turn in AVNSC 
Linda


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> That will be a busy week; Westmorland on Wednesday, Preston on Sunday
> We shall be putting on our special turn in AVNSC
> Linda


This week is the first week we haven't got any shows for about 6 weeks!

Have you joined the fylde website? If you do, then you'll be notified when show's are and be able to download the schedule's!


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Why not join Fylde's Facebook group!

Just search for:- Fylde Kennel Club Association


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Why not join up to the following Groups:-

Login - FYLDE KENNEL ASSOCIATION

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

The entry for the Preston show closes on the 12th August!

If anybody would like to enter and needs a schedule, the just PM me you email address and i'll sent you a copy!


----------

